# Getting started in PL



## Runningwild (Oct 8, 2016)

Hey guys so I am a total noob when it comes to powerlifting and meets.  First what are some of the Feds that doesn't test.  I have no idea where to even start to look to find local meets to compete in?  Second what are the weight classes? Third my current weight is 224, what kind of totals would be competitive at this weight in a small local meet.  I know either way it's good to just go and start getting the experience I am more just curious.  I am thinking about doing my first meet next year depending on what and when something is in my area.

Thanks guys


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 8, 2016)

Don't think about doing your first meet just do it. Doesn't matter about your lifts. Get the experience of being in one under your belt. Me and a lot of others compete in the RPS. powerlifting watch has lists of meets all over the country. 

U could cut a few pounds and be in the 220 class or bulk up in the 242.


----------



## Runningwild (Oct 8, 2016)

Yea you are right I will be doing a meet.  I'll check out rps and powerlifting watch and see what is coming up next in my area

Thanks for giving me a direction to look in order the start


----------



## Runningwild (Oct 8, 2016)

So doesn't look like RPS has any meets in my area but I do see meets for USPA.  Does anyone have any experience with that fed?


----------



## ron1204 (Oct 8, 2016)

I've been thinking about getting into PL too. Sub'ed for hopefully more info


----------



## Milo (Oct 8, 2016)

Runningwild said:


> So doesn't look like RPS has any meets in my area but I do see meets for USPA.  Does anyone have any experience with that fed?


Tested fed. If you've ever taken AAS, stay out of it.


----------



## ron1204 (Oct 8, 2016)

How are they able to test if you took gear a long time ago and your completely off with normal test levels though ?


----------



## Milo (Oct 8, 2016)

ron1204 said:


> How are they able to test if you took gear a long time ago and your completely off with normal test levels though ?


They can't. But if you've used and enter a drug free meet then you're a douche. Like dudes doing a huge blast, coming off, then saying their lifts are drug free.


----------



## ron1204 (Oct 8, 2016)

Ah yea I get you


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 8, 2016)

Milo said:


> Tested fed. If you've ever taken AAS, stay out of it.



USPA is untested. You're thinking usapl.


----------



## Milo (Oct 8, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> USPA is untested. You're thinking usapl.



You're right. Was driving when I posted that.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 8, 2016)

Most of the tested Feds are a joke anyway. I know dozens of natty lifters who still prefer untested meets.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 8, 2016)

I'm gonna go lift in 100% raw brahhhh. Stare oyds are for cheaters


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Oct 11, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Don't think about doing your first meet just do it. Doesn't matter about your lifts. Get the experience of being in one under your belt. Me and a lot of others compete in the RPS. powerlifting watch has lists of meets all over the country.
> 
> U could cut a few pounds and be in the 220 class or bulk up in the 242.



Listen to ecks. I got the pleasure to meet Ecks at my first PL meet last weekend it was brief the dudes a fcking beast and he was in the zone 505 lb bench..definitely a cool experienceand new to me (I was spectating)...I wouldn't worry about your weights or competition 1st meet, there seemed to be a lot of newbies and also a lot of experienced PL's at this meet so it varies.. technique seemed to be the most important component, a lot of guys weren't getting good lifts because there technique was off (i.e. butts were up on bench etc..) as a newbie myself this is where I'd focus my work on and obviously lifting heavier..


----------



## Runningwild (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks guys.  I'll keep an eye on the schedules and let you know the next one that is coming my way and register for it


----------



## saltylifter (Oct 22, 2016)

Milo said:


> They can't. But if you've used and enter a drug free meet then you're a douche. Like dudes doing a huge blast, coming off, then saying their lifts are drug free.



I know lots of guys who do this and it's fukking bull shit cause they walk around the gym and posting I'm natural shit all the time. If u use don't compete in a natural meet unless you haven't used in ten years.


----------



## Milo (Oct 22, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> I know lots of guys who do this and it's fukking bull shit cause they walk around the gym and posting I'm natural shit all the time. If u use don't compete in a natural meet unless you haven't used in ten years.


They're douche bags.


----------

